# Ibs?



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Are any of your dealing with irritable bowel syndrome with your dogs? Our vet things that might be what is plaguing Bogey. We are trying to rule out a nasty case of whip worm first because at 8 months he seems to young to have a food allergy or IBS, but it is a possibility. 

I've done some research online, but very little of it pertained specifically to goldens. Our vet has seen one other case of this, and for 10 years the owner has been cooking beef and baked potatoes every day twice a day for her boy. With our lifestyle this would be difficult for both us and the dog. He is at daycare while we work, and it's hard to keep others from giving him treats even though we keep it very controlled at home. I am keeping my fingers crossed tightly that it's not IBS. Poor Bogey! 

If you have a dog with IBS can you tell me a little about the symptoms and how you diagnosed it? We've been told they would have to do a biopsy, and I am not putting him through that unless I have to. Also, how are you dealing with it now?

Thanks!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Have your tried feeding a probiotic? 

http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=197&category=30

http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/blog/category/digestion/


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have an older golden with IBS which was confirmed by biopsy. It's the only way to truly confirm it, but it's rarely necessary. It was in his case for some rather unusual reasons. Usually they just change the food, and, if the problem clears up, figure that that's what it is. 
There are several excellent, complete prescription diets made for dogs with IBS. My dog is on Royal Canin's rabbit and potato kibble. Yes, treats are a problem, but if you bring some of his kibble to the daycare I'm sure they will understand that it's the only thing he can have for treats. 
Don't use one of the commercial (over the counter) limited ingredient diets when first trying to determine whether or not it's true IBS; use one from your vet. If you determine that it is, then you can experiment with some of the commercial ones and see if one works for your dog. A lot of vets will use hydolyzed protein diets for about 10 weeks to see if it's IBS.
That does seem really young to see IBS in a dog. But if it were me, I would do the prescription diet trial for 8-10 weeks, and see if it makes a difference. If not, you know the problem is not the food. Honestly at his age it seems more likely to be a case of giardia and/or coccidia that isn't showing on a fecal (which is common) and just isn't clearing up. And as PG said, maybe the probiotics would be enough to give his system the upper hand in whatever he's dealing with.
If it is IBS, it's honestly not that bad to deal with. My boy was diagnosed 2-1/2 years ago, and he's led a completely normal life. He eats kibble like all other dogs, although I do supplement his protein only because of his age.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

At the risk of offending, I'd like to comment on this statement.
IBS is REAL common. I'm very surprised that your vet has "seen one other case of this", and that the owner is cooking beef (the #1 problem for dogs) daily. 
Is your vet real young? Most vets have probably seen close to 100 cases of IBS if they've been in business any amount of time at all. That's why there are so many prescription diets made specifically FOR IBS!!
At this point you might want to contact another vet for a second opinion.





Bogey's Mom said:


> I've done some research online, but very little of it pertained specifically to goldens. Our vet has seen one other case of this, and for 10 years the owner has been cooking beef and baked potatoes every day twice a day for her boy.
> Thanks!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes - we have done lots of probiotics, prescriptions. 

And no risk of offending. We are actually looking into a new vet. We found a great one, but we were hoping to get this fixed before switching and starting all over with his treatment. We might have to anyway. Our vet has been practicing for about 30 years. And I agree about the beef. We never feed Bogey beef. Currently I am just giving him pumpkin and/or yogurt along with his food (California Natural - Lamb and Rice). He also takes some pepto when his tummy hurts per the vet's orders. 

But I'm glad to hear that you are handling it easily. What were his symptoms? How old was he when diagnosed?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The thing that was really weird about my dog is he never had any symptoms at all! The only thing he had was an elevated ALT (liver) enzyme. The whole story is real long, but he ended up having a biopsy done and they confirmed it as classic IBS with massive infiltration of several kinds of white cells. I guess once in a while, but rarely, they will see a dog with asymptomatic IBS. He was about 8 when he was diagnosed, but since he had no symptoms, it's hard to tell how long he had it before it progressed to the point that it effected his liver enzymes.
What are Bogey's symptoms? I'm guessing it's the usual, diarrhea and vomiting. 
What meds. have they put him on? I'm guessing prednisone and/or metronidazole (flagyl). How long was he on them? How much flagyl was he on per day?
I board at least 6 or 7 dogs with IBS (that's one reason I find it hard to believe a vet's only seen one other case!), and it's generally fairly easy to manage with diet and/or pills. Most can be managed with dietary changes, then pills only when there's a flare. 
Feel free to PM me if you want.
Barb





Bogey's Mom said:


> Yes - we have done lots of probiotics, prescriptions.
> 
> And no risk of offending. We are actually looking into a new vet. We found a great one, but we were hoping to get this fixed before switching and starting all over with his treatment. We might have to anyway. Our vet has been practicing for about 30 years. And I agree about the beef. We never feed Bogey beef. Currently I am just giving him pumpkin and/or yogurt along with his food (California Natural - Lamb and Rice). He also takes some pepto when his tummy hurts per the vet's orders.
> 
> But I'm glad to hear that you are handling it easily. What were his symptoms? How old was he when diagnosed?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

My Belle is almost 2 1/2 years old and was diagnosed with IBD a while back. I did so much research when she was diagnosed, but I would have to look back to see the exact differences in IBS and IBD.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Belle's Mom said:


> My Belle is almost 2 1/2 years old and was diagnosed with IBD a while back. I did so much research when she was diagnosed, but I would have to look back to see the exact differences in IBS and IBD.


Is it hard to deal with?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There's a big difference between IBS and IBD. IBS is just basically a sensitive colon/bowel. It tends to flare with stress. 
IBD is a clinical disorder, normally autoimmune mediated, caused by the immune system attacking some element of the food as foreign invadors and then proceeding on to attack the mucous lining of the intestinal tract as well. That's what typically causes the diarrhea/vomiting. It's diagnosed by the presence of different types of white cells infiltrating the intestinal wall, whereas in IBS there's a marked absences of those white cells.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

The IBD has been going well for us. Belle was born in August 2006 and diagnosed via the endoscopy in June 2007 which I understand the condition is rarer for a dog that young. She has mild/moderate IBD. We have been feeding her Natural Balance Duck and Potato. She takes 2 Pepcid per day and .5 ml of Budesonide which is like a liquid steroid. Now life since treatment has not been perfect but a lot better than before. I understand your condition may be different, but I am more than open to tell you my experience with what she/we have. Also, if you look thru my old posts you will see kind of how it started and got diagnised as I experienced all of it here with Forum Friends.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One thing I have found with my IBD dog, and I understand it's not uncommon, is that over time he becomes unable to eat the protein he was previously able to eat. 
So when it looks like a flare, if they've been on the food for a while (in his case, it was 2 years) sometimes it's better to change the food again to a different novel protein rather than increase the meds.
He was on venison and potato, now he's on rabbit and potato. Luckily we still have fish/potato as well as duck/potato and then kangaroo/oats to go thru!




Belle's Mom said:


> The IBD has been going well for us. Belle was born in August 2006 and diagnosed via the endoscopy in June 2007 which I understand the condition is rarer for a dog that young. She has mild/moderate IBD. We have been feeding her Natural Balance Duck and Potato. She takes 2 Pepcid per day and .5 ml of Budesonide which is like a liquid steroid. Now life since treatment has not been perfect but a lot better than before. I understand your condition may be different, but I am more than open to tell you my experience with what she/we have. Also, if you look thru my old posts you will see kind of how it started and got diagnised as I experienced all of it here with Forum Friends.


----------

